# Truck & Trailer Mechanic- Hamilton, On. Area



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a licensed 310T Truck and Coach Technician(Diesel Mechanic) who is currently looking for work and available to start anytime with my own set of tools. I have worked on all trucks from pickups to class 8, school buses, all types and sizes of trailers, farm and construction equipment. I have a clean ABZ license with plenty of tractor trailer driving experience. In the past I have managed a fleet of approx. 70 units with a construction company. I also help my friends and inlaws with their farm work for fun!

Brent
(905) 512-1998


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump to top


----------

